# Pubs / Restauarnts near Sandringham CCC site?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We are off to The C & CC site at Sandringham on Thursday, and it's Viv's birthday. We would like to go out for a decent meal, but recognise that the site is not in a town & there's not likely to be anywhere withinn walking distance. Would welcome any suggestions for a meal out (not just a chips with everything sort of pub!). Any ideas? :?:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bognormike said:


> We would like to go out for a decent meal, but recognise that the site is not in a town & there's not likely to be anywhere withinn walking distance.


Well, if the Queen isn't in residence ....................????

sorry, couldn't resist, 
I can't recommend a specific eatery but Kings Lynn has a fair few to choose from..


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Non that i can think of it is pretty remote,but imagine there would be a pub in the village.

The nearest decent place i can think of is The Red Lion Hotel on the green in Hunstanton,good Indian there too


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Dersingham Feathers, 2 miles away, or Kings Lynn or Hunstanton. 
The Feathers seems very popular especially in summer.
Right out of gates of CCC, to West Newton Church, to X Roads, Left to Sandringham gates follow road around r/h bend to Dersingham Feathers on R/H side 2 miles after junction Manor Road. 500 yards further on another P/H .
Supermarkets: Hunstanton A149 to roundabout (Oasis Way) Left then at roundabout 3rd exit Tesco, car park opposite with MH dedicated parking.
Kings Lynn easiest to get to: find rail station on map, next door Matalan, Morrisons. Further into K/LTesco tucked behind, in Gaywood road.
Heacham on A149 Lavender farm (free entry)
Hope this will assist & Happy Birthday for next Thurs to SWMBO.
Malc


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

It's Viv's birthday take her somewhere nice. Whilst the Feathers are ok and do have a restaurant it is more of a family pub.

I get the impression there are just the two of you, therefore I can reccomend The Lodge Hotel at Old Hunstanton easy to find on the main road A149.

As has been said above there is no where within walking distance of Sandringham.

Where ever you go have a good night and happy birthday Viv.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

many thanks for those, keep em coming.........


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Good day out, follow the coast road A149 around to Wells Next Sea, passing many beautiful small villaiges including near the Burnhams, birthplace of Horatio, Lord Nelson. Holkham Hall, Brancaster, Cley etc.
Inland, A149 to Kings Lynn then A47 to Wisbech, market town in the fens. Not too many hills! 12 miles for K/L in main road. Eastwards on A47 Swaffham/Dereham both worth a visit or if brave enough A47 to Norwich, dont take your MH into City, on outskirts Costessey Park & Ride runs to centre all Norwich P & R`s take MH`s,http://www.help2park.com/norwich/text.htm, Cathedral Anglican & RC. Castle (Norman) shopping Malls and covered market daily as well as the capital of the area. Approx 45 miles 65-75 mins run.
Via A148 East, Fakenham, largesh market town, Market day Thursdays, sometimes Point to Point Racing. CC site nearby.
Malc


----------

